
Nestlé is spending billions to create a market for recycled plastics - kevbam
https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/16/business/nestle-recycled-plastics/index.html
======
g82918
The billions part is harder to justify, but they spent $260 million on
startups to recycle plastics.

